# weight/length in norway



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

can anyone enlighten me to what the specific law in norway is regarding weight/lengths for toll roads and tunnels, the reason i ask is because in the brochure's i have from the Norwegian T/B there are different calculations.

One pamphlet states " tolls for vehicles upto 3500kgs." and this then doubles or even quadruples in some cases for "tolls over 3500Kgs."

Another states "tolls for 6Mts. vehicle" and then doubles ect. for vehicles from over 6Mts to 12.4Mts.

As my m/h is only plated at 3400Kgs. but is 7Mts. in length which is the figure calulations would be made, and what are the ferry charges calculated on weight or length (i presume length like all ferries)


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

Ferries are length, and exceeding the 6m limit is pretty punitive.

Last time we went was in a 5.9m Swift Royale. Despite the bike rack on the back taking us over 6m got away with the lower fare on all but one occasion. It hurt when we didn't!


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Ta for an answer robinhood but it did not clear up the mis-information quoted by the Norwegian T/B, hopefully trond will be around sometime and give a definitive answer hopefully.


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

Suspect there isn't any misinformation.

I think Ferries are still by length rather than weight.

OTOH, the increasing number of toll roads (and tunnels), as well as the equivalent of the congestion charge levied by a number of towns/cities, appear to be based on weight (don't know if there is a distinction made for motorhomes, as there is on many toll-bridges in this country).

Only paid for ferries last time I was there - didn't get caught by any of the others (except I seem to recall a very short stretch round Trondheim).


----------



## Trond (Nov 30, 2005)

There is not an simple answer, this is not regulated by goverment. All roadprojects may charge whatever they like and create their own definiton of what is a small car. Example any veichle that is not driven by the managers neighbour and/or mother in law exept Saab 9000 or better that may pass for free.

On most tollroads you will be charged as a small car, that is less than 3500 kg. But there is some roadprojects that charge for extra lenght, from 6 to 12.4 meter is charged as large car. These are the not mh friendly tollroads and price for large car in NOK:

E39 Rennfast (Rennesøy), Rogaland 280
E39 Trekantsambandet, Hordaland 240 
E39 Nordhordlandsbrua, Hordaland 140
E39/Rv70 Kristiansunds fastlandsforbindelse (Krifast) Møre og Romsdal 220
E69 Kåfjord - Honningsvåg, Finnmark 445
RV5 Sogndal-Fjærland, Sogn og Fjordane 480
RV17 Helgelandsbrua, Nordland (due for demolition august 2005) 170
RV64 Skålavegen, Møre og Romsdal (due for demolition juli 2005) 185
RV566 Osterøybrua, Hordaland 150
RV658 Ålesund-Ellingsøy-Giske/Vigra, Møre og Romsdal * less than 8 meters 130 
RV714 Hitra-Frøya, Sandstad bomstasjon, Sør-Trøndelag 223 
RV755 Skarnsundbrua, Nord-Trøndelag 185 


On ferries I belive they all charge for lenght.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Trond for the information, that is exactly what i wanted to know, we will avoid tolls roads as much as possible but it is handy to know the cost in advance if we do need to use one. One thing puzzles me, if I take the mother -in-law with me do i qualifiy for the free pass (on second thoughts not a good idea) and if I remove my Fiat badge and stick a Saab badge on the bonnet and also change my Fiat decals to Saab 9000 decals would that allow a free passage.  

It seems rather strange that the lenght from 6mts. to 12.4mts. is so large a jump, if you use the cross channel ferries ( and others) they charge for per metre after usually 6.5mts. ( PO ferry) from then it's around £20 per metre or part of, that usually equates to around 10% to 25% of the normal fare, but in Norway it can on some tolls increase the cost by anything from 100% to 300% (E69 Kafjord-Honningsvag)

We are so looking forward to our trip and we have ben planning for months now, so much to see and so little time, but there is always next year.


----------



## Trond (Nov 30, 2005)

whistlinggypsy said:


> Thanks Trond for the information, that is exactly what i wanted to know, we will avoid tolls roads as much as possible but it is handy to know the cost in advance if we do need to use one. One thing puzzles me, if I take the mother -in-law with me do i qualifiy for the free pass (on second thoughts not a good idea) and if I remove my Fiat badge and stick a Saab badge on the bonnet and also change my Fiat decals to Saab 9000 decals would that allow a free passage.
> 
> It seems rather strange that the lenght from 6mts. to 12.4mts. is so large a jump, if you use the cross channel ferries ( and others) they charge for per metre after usually 6.5mts. ( PO ferry) from then it's around £20 per metre or part of, that usually equates to around 10% to 25% of the normal fare, but in Norway it can on some tolls increase the cost by anything from 100% to 300% (E69 Kafjord-Honningsvag)
> 
> We are so looking forward to our trip and we have ben planning for months now, so much to see and so little time, but there is always next year.


Yes, the Saab thing may work 

You are looking for some sanity in the chaos but there is none. Norway aint that bad really, basic stuff like housing, food and clothes are reasonable priced and public transportation I belive must be one of the cheepest in this world compared to the standard provided.
If you own a car and/or consume products that contain alcohol you are considered as filty rich and are therefore a liable target to be ripped of.
Like myself, I just payed the annual fee for my 3 cars at a total sum of NOK 8595.00 while drinking a canned beer at NOK 25.00 and I probably need another 1024 canned beers to forget that redicolus annual fee.

Enter this world of artic experience in your motorhome you will find it expencive, but worth every penny.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi Trond, i have given up on the Saab conversion due to copyright laws :wink: 

Just as a matter of interest you say that is has cost you NOK 8595 for your annual fee for three vehicles, does that include the road tax and insurance :?: I have two vehicles registered in the UK (and one in Spain) and the combined fees for insurance and road tax in the UK amount to £850 or NOK 9775 so i think we are as costly here as you are in Norway, fuel cost are about the same and servicing can be very expensive, the average is around £80 per hour (NOK 920) so owning a vehicle in both countries is an expensive hobby.

I do get some perks like free tolls on most tunnels, bridges and toll motorways and even those we do pay for are nothing like the cost of tolls in Norway even for my 7.2mt. m/h

The Norway experience is something we are looking forward too greatly and we are sure we will not be disappointed.


----------



## Trond (Nov 30, 2005)

A bit of topic maybe, the annual fee eh, they say its for road maintenance. On top of that I pay insurance, road tax, maintenance and fuel. From my previous post in this tread someone may missplace me for a rich guy, that is not true. I'm more in the working class, just to dumb to catch the bus.


----------



## 98591 (Apr 10, 2006)

OT: Thinks it is expensive everywhere in Europe to own a car... In Sweden I pay £200 in tax, and £200 for full insurance, for my MH. Think the tax would be less expensive if I where driving a gasoline MH, but now it is diesel. The fuel costs are also like the same... But we dont have any road tolls


----------

